# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Marina, Zvonimir i mali Nikola "na putu"

## Sanjica

Neću napisati sve što mi je na jeziku (zaključavanje topika bi bilo manje zlo, vjerojatno bi ga odmah izbrisali)...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Nova pravila u vezi humanitarnih akcija su potpuno u redu, primili smo to na znanje, ali zaključati nam cijeli topik u kojemu smo pratili cijeli tok zbivanja s našom malom obitelji, smatram da je prerigorozno. Bilo je dovoljno izbrisati brojeve računa i eventualne zabranjene podatke i to je to.

Obzirom da ja želim znati šta se zbiva s našim malim"štićenicima", nadam se da nije zabranjeno pisati o tome i pratiti sve na jednom mjestu.

Koliko nas ima koje nećemo dozvoliti da tri male duše padnu u zaborav?

----------


## apricot

mislim da na ovom topicu ronin može izvještavati kako napreduje akcija, ali, prema pravilima, Roda više ne dopušta prikupljanje novca putem ovoga Foruma.

----------


## Sanjica

OK, o novcima ni "zuc"...  :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

> mislim da na ovom topicu ronin može izvještavati kako napreduje akcija, ali, prema pravilima, Roda više ne dopušta prikupljanje novca putem ovoga Foruma.


mislim da je ovo u redu,a ja ću vas redovito izvještavati kako su.

 :Love:

----------


## traktorka

> Koliko nas ima koje nećemo dozvoliti da tri male duše padnu u zaborav?


Ima nas puno,sigurna sam. 

I drago mi je da ćemo ipak dobivati izvještaje od Ronin !

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

I meni je drago  :Love:

----------


## zizi

I meni!
Ronin  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

i meni   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

:D

----------


## mama courage

a jel može objašnjenje čemu to novo pravilo ?  :?

----------


## ronin

mc,
možda je sad meni lako pričati  kad  sam pomoć dobila,
no iz perspektive opravdavanja zašto /kako i kome mislim da je puno jednostavnije i bezbolnije da se jednostavno utvrde pravila,da se takve situacije u budućnosti izbjegnu

eto,to je moje viđenje,dok moderatori ne kažu svoje

 :Smile:

----------


## Mariela

ronon, ja sam bila tužna što je topic zatvoren, a vidjela sma ga tek prije dan - dva. Ali ako su pravila takva - poštujem. Svejedno bih željela pratiti njihovu priču, pa nam molim te nastavi javljati kako se stvari odvijaju.

----------


## Mukica

> a jel može objašnjenje čemu to novo pravilo ?  :?



MC a jel moze objasnjene 

* zasto je nezaposlenima zabranjen ulaz na gradiliste?
* zasto moram dat JMBG na forularu zahtjeva za kredit?
* zasto je zabranjeno hraniti zivotinje?
* zasto je kaznjivo igranje rukom u sesnaestercu!
* zasto moram stat na crveno?
* zasto murjaku moram dat osobnu ak me trazi?
* i tak dalje...

----------


## Bubica

:Laughing:

----------


## lara01

:Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

mukice, na svu sreću na forumu ima predivnih i nefrustriranih moderatorica koje su itekako spremne objasniti meni neukoj otkud odjednom to novo pravilo.  :Razz:

----------


## coccinella

> * zasto je nezaposlenima zabranjen ulaz na gradiliste?


Zbog mogućih ozljeda.



> * zasto moram dat JMBG na forularu zahtjeva za kredit?


Da bi te se lakše pronašlo u registru jesi li već kreditno zadužena.





> * zasto je zabranjeno hraniti zivotinje?


Da se izbjegne trovanje životinja. 




> * zasto je kaznjivo igranje rukom u sesnaestercu!


Ovo ne znam da se ubijem.   :Laughing:  




> * zasto moram stat na crveno?


Da te ne udari auto.   :Grin:  




> * zasto murjaku moram dat osobnu ak me trazi?


Valjda zato što je to dokument za legitimaciju.   :Saint:  

Sada... mene isto zanima ovo što i MC. 
Ispada da je nepoželjno pokazati malo humanosti.  :/

----------


## Mukica

> mukice, na svu sreću na forumu ima predivnih i nefrustriranih moderatorica koje su itekako spremne objasniti meni neukoj otkud odjednom to novo pravilo.


pa da
zato ovaj forum i je tak super
jer ima nedivnih frustriranih i predivnihi nefrustriranih kako clanova foruma tako i moderatora i moderatorica

----------


## anchie76

A da ja dofuram neko blato?   :Grin:  

Topic je zakljucan, no ja sam predlozila Ronin da otvori novi, na sto me ona zamolila da napisem da joj se ljudi nastave javljati na pp.  Sto sam i ucinila.  Dakle, Ronin je vise nego dobrodosla da otvori novu temu na kojoj bi se nastavila skupljati roba i stvari, te na kojoj bi vas sve mogla obavjestavati.

A novo pravilo je stavljeno u svrhu zastite korisnika foruma i same Udruge, da se mogucnost zlorabljenja ovakvih akcija zaista svede na minimum.

----------


## maria71

imam i ja pitanje

zašto se ne smije više svirati tamburica u Kutarevu?

a nova pravila podržavam.

----------


## Tiwi

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> * zasto je kaznjivo igranje rukom u sesnaestercu!
> 
> 
> Ovo ne znam da se ubijem.


Ne smije se igrat rukom. Bez obzira na šesnaesterac   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

ronin, kada je Jasna prije prikupljala pomoć za Mariju iz Gline... onda je stavila fotke pa smo uživali u sobi nakrcanoj stvarima koje su prikupili naši forumaši...
Ona je bila dala i dopuštenje pa smo vidjeli i djecu kako se igraju (a poslali smo i hrpu igračaka) i stvarno smo bili sretni izrazima oduševljenja na njihovim licima...
A, i na osnovu fotki smo pogađale koju veličinu odjeće nose ona i djeca.

ako tebi Marina dopusti, mislim da bi nam svim bilo drago vidjeti ih...
Iako, potpuno razumijem ako bude htjela ostati anonimna, škakljivo je ovo  :/

----------


## apricot

evo, na ovom topicu se još uvijek nalazi link na taj album:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ghlight=marija

 :Heart:

----------


## may

..ali pisana suglasnost ovjerena kod javnog bilježnika?   :Rolling Eyes:  

ronin, na superbaby ćemo prikupljati novce, a ovdje ćeš nas obavještavati kako su...

----------


## ms. ivy

ti znaš za bolji način zaštite maloljetnika ili kolutaš tek toliko?

eto, srećom postoji i rješenje na drugom forumu.

----------


## ronin

> ako tebi Marina dopusti, mislim da bi nam svim bilo drago vidjeti ih...
> Iako, potpuno razumijem ako bude htjela ostati anonimna, škakljivo je ovo  :/


uf apri,ti si draga još i bolje upoznata  pod kakvim je okolnostima Marina napustila roditelje,jaaako je škakljivo :/ 

vi znate da je marina još maloljetna,u siječnju puni osamnaest
sve prestrašne detalje iz te grozne obitelji nisam opisivala niti neću,mislim da i nema potrebe
pred njima je budućnost a ovu prošlost nek što prije zaboravi

maknula sam je dosta daleko od staraca,čak i dalje nego što je bilo najprije predviđeno i oni ne znaju gdje je ona,nadam se da neće nikada ni saznati

najbolji i najkonkretniji savjet koji sam od jedne gospođe iz Centra,naravno of the record,dobila ,je taj da se pritajimo,napunimo 18,da joj ne uzmu dijete i probamo se postaviti na noge,što smo odlučili napraviti

opširnija objašnjenja mogu uvijek dati i preko pp-a,zaista nema problema

a što se fotki tiče,naravno da ću ih staviti,ali naravno ne još sad jer ona nije ni u približno istoj situaciji kao Marija iz Gline no kroz par mjeseci,najkasnije do ljeta(kada nađe trajno stambeno rješenje,promijeni adresu na osobnoj ,osamostali se u svakom pogledu i vrati dug roditeljima) staviti ću fotke i Zvonkeca i malog Nikice ako Bog da(i ako slučajno ne ispadne Nikolina  :Grin:  )
tako da svi zajedno uživate u malim anđelčićima.  :Saint:  
I to vam je obećanje.  :Love:

----------


## nevena

ronin samo da ti skinem kapu   :Kiss:  
bravo!

----------


## apricot

ma ne mora biti sada... kad god uzmogneš!   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

> ma ne mora biti sada... kad god uzmogneš!


bit će,bit će...znam da ih želite vidjeti.

samo bih željela da znate da se ne radi o mom nedostatku vremena/volje(neš ti par slika stavit),nego o oprezu jer malena ima razloga biti oprezna,a internet je javni medij

----------


## Leina mama

ronin, poslala sam ti e-mail, ali i ovako ti želim reći da ti se do neba divim   :Heart:

----------


## brigita2

> ronin, kada je Jasna prije prikupljala pomoć za Mariju iz Gline... onda je stavila fotke pa smo uživali u sobi nakrcanoj stvarima koje su prikupili naši forumaši...


A kako je sada Marija iz Gline? Da li je netko ostao u kontaktu s njom? U kakvoj je ona sad situaciji?

----------


## ronin

Danas su se upoznale Marina i teta Danica.
Bile smo kod nje nekih sat i pol,evo sada sam stigla kući.
drži me još euforija zbog njihovog susreta,pa ništa smisleno ne mogu napisati,samo da vam kažem da je prošlo onako kako sam se usudila nadati....teta Danica je baš prava osoba za ovo.
Predobra,mudra....i usamljena.Divno je bilo gledati zvonkeca kako se s njom igra,kako ju je prihvatio kao da se znaju oduvijek.

Dogovorili smo da za početak Marina i maleni dolaze k njoj jedanput na tjedan,a onda će ,kad se bolje upoznaju,i ostaviti dijete na sat-dva kod nje samo,da čuvanje kasnije ne bude nova situacija već dobro poznata.

Žao mi je da nismo mogle dulje ostati,no mama mi je čuvala klince pa sam morala žuriti kući.
Jako sam sretna,baš mi fali riječi da vam opišem veličinu kamena koji mi pada sa srca zbog načina na koji se ovo sve rješava.  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

ma predivno, nisam ni sumnjala  :D  :D 
po ne znam koji put ti se moram  :Naklon:  

 :Heart:

----------


## pujica

super  :D

----------


## ronin

> super  :D


malo sam OT,
čestitke na moderatorstvu i ovdje, draga  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

:D 
Drago mi je da sve tako dobro sjeda na svoje mjesto
 :Kiss:   tebi jer si neizmjerno dobra osoba

----------


## zizi

suoer, super, super! :D

----------


## zmaj

u pon šaljem obećano...par komada i zaštitne da se upoznate...

odlično za dobre vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjica

Opet sam čitala s knedlom u grlu...  :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

:D
Predivno je znati da jedna tužna priča ide prema sretnom nastavku. Mislim da se Marina drugi put rodila onog dana kad je zakucala na vrata naše ronin   :Heart:

----------


## branka1

> :D
> Predivno je znati da jedna tužna priča ide prema sretnom nastavku. Mislim da se Marina drugi put rodila onog dana kad je zakucala na vrata naše ronin


Potpisujem   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

hvala cure  :Love:   :Love:  
po tisućiti put ponavljam,moja dobra volja bez vaše nesebične pomoći ne bi značila puno
a baš sam pričala svojo dragoj ZO,sad je sve na malenoj....mora biti pametna,promišljenija...ja je ne mogu i ne želim stalno nadgledati,naravno da ću je savjetovati i pomagati joj i dalje,no i ja imam svoj život i svoje obaveze,još mi je i muž 300 km daleko....stvarno se nadam da će biti sve u redu!

i nisu bila vrata,već telefon  :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

> ....mora biti pametna,promišljenija...


Zato djeca inače imaju mamu - da ih poduči životnim mudrostima!

A Marinina mama je pala na tom životnom testu pa se dobri Bog pobrinuo da joj nađe "zamjensku" mamu - našu ronin.  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

samo da se javim, pa da imam ovaj topik medu "svojima"  :Grin:  

nadam se da je ruzan dio zivota ostao zauvijek iza njih. jako me veseli da su lijepo smjesteni, i da se slazu s tetom danicom  :Heart: . mozda ce ona pomalo i usmjeravati marinu, kada bude zatrebalo.

----------


## ivaa

malo mi je bez veze što oni koji žele pomoći i zanima ih stanje (pa i ono financijsko) moraju na drugi forum po informacije..
by the way- tamo nas nitko ne informira!
kako je sutra sv. Nikola "poslala" sam Zvonkecu mali poklončić...

Ajd Ronin svrati i do drugog foruma i obavjesti nas o situaciji...

a o pravilima?
šteta što se sa svakim novim "pravilom" na rodi smanjuje broj forumaša...
a ima se ovdje stvarno svašta za naučiti,
kad bi bili samo malo fleksibilniji, gdje bi vam bio kraj....

----------


## sis

Koji forum?

----------


## ivaa

> Koji forum?


www.superbaby.org

----------


## ronin

malo sam u gunguli pred kraj polugodišta pa niš ne stignem.
Marina je bila danas cijelo popodne kod tete Danice,sad smo pričale,kaže da je bilo jako lijepo,stvarno se dobro slažu.Teta je napravila ručak i čupavce,kaže marina da ju je toliko nutkala sa svim i svačim da više ni disati nije mogla.  :Grin:  

Teta je baš draga...pripremila je poklončić za zvonkeca,kao od sv.Nikole  :Heart:  
A najbolje kad su odlazili,dogovorile su se da neće čekati tjedan dana već će ona k njima ovaj vikend....vezala se već za malenog,jako sam sretna zbog toga.

Nisam vam napisala odakle znam Danicu....ona je vezana za jednu od najljepših uspomena iz mog djetinjstva,dolazila je često kod moje susjede koja je pak bila jako dobra s mojom pokojnom bakom pa su tako njih tri mene čuvale,ostala mi je u stvarno lijepom sjećanju,i nisam se prevarila kad sam je zamolila u pomoć.  :Heart:  

E sad,što se izvještavanja tiče...marinina epizoda sa netom je bila malo neslavna.Ja sam joj rekla da joj nitko ništa ne zamjera,međutim,njoj je malo neugodno...zbog toga što nije odmah nastupila s kompletnom istinom.Razumijem ju cure,puno je toga prošla,puno previše za svoje godine,sada se puno toga izdogađalo,mislim da joj s obzirom na njeno stanje više od svega treba mir.
Ja sam ovih dana u ludnici,ne stignem postati ni ovdje a kamoli drugdje,no u kontaktu sam s jednom osobom s onog foruma pa će ona izvještavati i cure tamo.  :Heart:

----------


## may

ronin, da li se odlučila za platnene? imam 2 male pelenice pa mogu poslati...

----------


## ronin

pokušati će s platnenima,već su neke cure poslale.
nego,nema sušilicu,ne znam jel to problem?Doduše ima dvije kaminke,na njima bi se mogle sušiti pelenice :/

----------


## may

nemam ni ja sušilicu pa koristimo platnene...   :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

zahvaljujem dragim zmaj i ariens na poslanim paketima,odnesem ih u nedjelju

pelenice su preslatke,a onaj Ninja kornjača me rasplakao  :Heart:  
uvijek me iznova iskreno dirne svaka stvarčica tako spakirana s ljubavlju,za vama nepoznatu osobu
divne ste cure
 :Love:

----------


## zmaj

sad sam se sjetila da nisam poslala pripadajuće uloške - dodatna moć upijanja  :Embarassed:  
nego, moš si mislit kak sam ga spremila, paket jel...  :Laughing:   tribalo mi je...
to si mini pelenice koje sam imala,
pa ak su joj ok
sigurno bi se više cura odazvalo  :Smile:  
sorry, što mi je toliko tribalo...da se natram do pošte  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ariens

Ninja kornjaca  8)  
MM se to sjetio za malog   :Saint:

----------


## ronin

zmaj,dosta sam s njom razgovarala o platnenima i stvarno ćemo pokušati isključivo s njima.Svaka će dobro doći.Ja sam zamislila kumčetu na poklon kupiti lijepih pelenica,tako da mala guza ima i novih pelenica  :Heart:  ,iščitavam i pregledavam ponudu i topim se od miline kako ima predivnih pelena.ma tko bi nosio jednokratne kad može uživati u ovima!
Ariens,baš lijepo od TM...sad sam maloprije s mamom otvarala pakete(i obje smo se rastulile  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## zmaj

znači, već su neke cure poslale pelene?? :D 
živo me zanima reakcija   :Smile:  
koliko ih sad imate, ak se smije znat  :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

ima šivalica...široko nam polje  8)

----------


## ronin

imamo ih 9 :D 
ja ih planiram kupiti desetak  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

mogli bi dojavit i ostalim curama
onda bi imali 20ak - pristojan broj
no mogla bi se dodat još koja  :Razz:

----------


## ronin

jel OK startati s dvadesetak pelena?ili treba više?

----------


## marta

mozda koja vise, opustenije gledas one na štriku.

----------


## zmaj

ma nabavimo bar još 5
a sušit ih može blizu izvora topline. protrest i namistit da se brže suše.

----------


## mikka

> imamo ih 9 :D 
> ja ih planiram kupiti desetak


ja imam sigurno 5 kamarisovih koje mogu dati, mozda i vise, jedino sto su one malo vece. ali nema veze. tako da ne kupujes odmah, nego racunaj s ovih 5 mojih, i javi mi na koju adresu da ih plasiram.

----------


## ronin

može! :D

----------


## ronin

odnijela sam pakete s platnenim pelenicama i igračkama :D 

život je nekako ušao u svoju kolotečinu,sve sjeda na mjesto
imam osjećaj da se marina vrlo brzo saživjela sa novom okolinom,kad vrijeme to dopušta dosta se šeće sa zvonkecom,blizu im je rijeka pa su šetnje duge i zanimljive
također,sprijateljila se i sa prvim susjedima što mi je drago...ipak sam ja 20 km sad udaljena od njih....

također,postala je jako bliska s tetom danicom koja joj sve više postaje član obitelji u pravom smislu riječi...redovito se druže,provode dosta vremena skupa,zvonkec ju je jako lijepo prihvatio  :Heart:  
teta ima jednu jako jako lijepu osobinu da ne nameće svoje mišljenje pod svaku cijenu,ne kritizira,a svaka joj je na mjestu.njena pomoć je vrlo konkretna,opegla joj veš,ispeče kolač,sve uz neopterećen razgovor,čega marini ustvari i najviše fali.
strašno je pažljiva-prošli put kad je dolazila marini kupila joj je krasnu vestu,znak pažnje,što djevojci koja cijeli život zna samo za poruge i zlostavljanje dođe kao melem na ranu

sve mi vuče na lijep kraj...ili početak,da se bolje izrazim  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sanjica

Kad ovako pišeš opet imam osjećaj kao da nam prepričavaš sadržaj nekog, meni omiljenog, njunjavog filma...

I tak bi si ga rado posudila za gledanje u ovo blagdansko vrijeme. Gotovo ti zavidim što si uživo dio tih lijepih zbivanja.  :Heart:

----------


## ronin

> Kad ovako pišeš opet imam osjećaj kao da nam prepričavaš sadržaj nekog, meni omiljenog, njunjavog filma...
> 
> I tak bi si ga rado posudila za gledanje u ovo blagdansko vrijeme. Gotovo ti zavidim što si uživo dio tih lijepih zbivanja.


Ne mogu ti ustvari točno opisati podvojenost osjećaja u meni svaki put nakon posjeta njima.
S jedne sam strane presretna što marina i njen sin žive u mirnoj,skladnoj okolini.Što znaju samo za mir,što imaju za jesti,obučeni su,na toplom,zvonkec ima dosta igračaka.Što su psovke i udarci jednom zauvijek iza njih.

No,s druge strane mi ju je teško gledati....baš sad kad smo gledale i slagale platnene pelenice zastala mi je knedla u grlu i stvarno sam se trudila da ne zaplačem.
Bilo mi ju je žao.Tako je mlada,a toliko je toga proživjela.
i čvrsta je ona.Ali i sama,s djetetom,uskoro s djecom.
Roditeljstvo je toliko divno kada se dijeli,a toliko teško kada taj teret podnosiš sam...to najbolje znaju samohrani roditelji.
Baš se nadam da će joj život konačno podijeliti dobre karte.

----------


## zizi

> Baš se nadam da će joj život konačno podijeliti dobre karte.


Poslao joj je tebe...   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš se nadam da će joj život konačno podijeliti dobre karte.
> 
> 
> Poslao joj je tebe...


eto vidis, to je pocetak  :Love:

----------


## ronin

evo da malo podignem temu,dosta me ljudi pita kako je naša mala obitelj  :Heart:  

Dobro su.Uživaju u novostečenom miru koji im je do sada najviše nedostajao.Gotovo je nestvarno,kaže marina,da više ne živi pod konstantnim pritiskom.Kad živiš s osobom koja ima problem s alkoholom,nikad ne znaš kad će oluja započeti ,ničim izazvana.

U slobodno vrijeme malo si skriptira školsko gradivo,pošto je na ljeto čeka razredni ispit i matura.Također,čuje se s jednom prijateljicom iz škole,čak ju je jednom i posjetila donijevši joj poklon za bebu.

Odnijela sam joj knjigu od Penelope Leach,da si malo čita i educira se.
Trudnoća napreduje dobro.Bila je na pregledu prošli tjedan,beba je već teška 2600 grama.Termin je sredinom siječnja,brzo će to doći.
Iako je prvo dijete rodila jako jako mlada,poroda se ne sjeća kao nečeg traumatičnog,bilo je brzo,bez dripa,za svega par sati jačih trudova.Baš smo se šalile,imala je prirodni porođaj a da za njega nije nikad čula.
Također mi je pričala kako je,kad je rodila zvonkeca,za razliku od svih ostalih žena koje su rodile i teško iščekivale otpust iz bolnice kući,kod nje bilo gotovo obrnuto,ona je ukrala par trenutaka mira za sebe i bebu u bolnici prije nego što se vrati u pakao roditeljskog doma....rekla mi je da je poželjela ostati u bolnici zauvijek.  :Sad:  

Ovaj puta će biti drugačije.S tetom Danicom,usuđujem se reći,odnos se razvija iznad svih očekivanja.Zamislite kako je dragoj,usamljenoj gospođi legao mali zvonkec...kao melem na ranu.Znate kako djeca djeluju na ljude.Osvoje te i ne možeš više bez njih.
Teta sve češće prespava kod marine,malome je najnormalnije njeno prisustvo,kao da je ona oduvijek s njima,što je izvrsno jer će teta biti s njim dok marina bude u bolnici.
Prošli puta kada sam pričala s tetom,dotakli smo se teme koja mene ustvari najviše muči...a to je što poslije svibnja?
Meni je toj predobroj ženi neugodno bilo što sugerirati....no kad sam spomenula da me to muči,ona mi je samo rekla:Zar ti stvarno misliš da bih ja dozvolila da oni ostaju na cesti?  :Heart:  
To je bilo to.Sve mi je bilo jasno,nestali su moji strahovi.nekako se čudnom igrom sudbine dogodilo da je stara žena marini postala baka koju nema,a djevojka njoj utjeha u neizvjesnoj starosti koja ju čeka...nije lako biti star i sam.

U nedjelju ću ponovno k njima,stigli su paketi dragih forumašica riname (evo moram priznati ponovno sam otplakala jednu turu promatrajući sve divne stvari koje je poslala,zvonkeca je kompletno obula i odjenula,poslala crtiće,igračke,kozmetiku,posteljinu,draga moja i ovom prilikom ti iskreno zahvaljujem što si im uljepšala Božić),a tu je i paket drage Storky,vrijedne šivalice,koja je za malu guzu sašila lijepih platnenih pelena ...jedva ih čekamo isprobati

Drage moje,biti će ovo poseban Božić.Ništa   :Heart:  na svijetu ne može ispuniti srce kao pogled na sretno dijete i njegovu zahvalnu mamu....energija i dobrota nepoznatih ljudi toliko je snažna i opipljiva da se može gotovo fizički osjetiti,sa svakom stvarčicom brižno upakiranom s ljubavlju,za osobu koju ustvari ne poznajete...a koja trenutno na ovom svijetu uz sebe ima samo dvoje ljudi...i Vas.  :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Veselim se ovom happyend-u.   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Sanjica

Ja uopće ne mogu čitati sve ovo što ti pišeš, stalno su mi oči pune suza i knedla u grlu...  :Love:

----------


## Tashunica

Super vijesti  :D sve se tako lijepo posložilo.

----------


## rinama

:Kiss:  i moje srce je ispunjeno jer znam da sam nekome barem malo uljepšala život.
 :Love:

----------


## Mariela

Ovo je nemoguće pročitati bez suza...
 :Love:

----------


## ZO

ajme što plačem   :Heart:   :Kiss:  
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

Ovo mi je najdraži topic na Rodi, a ronin najdraža forumašica   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## bfamily

Sretan Božić mladoj mami i njenoj dječici i naravno njihovome anđelu (Ronin).   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ronin

Čarolija ovog Božića još traje,a ja ću iskoristiti ovaj topic i čestitati sretan i blagoslovljen Božić  svim dragim ljudima koji su s puno srca i sućuti pratili sudbinu djevojke ,i svima Vama koji ste dotakli njen život     i preusmjerili ga na bolje.  :Heart:  

Marina je ovaj Božić provela sretno i spokojno,teta je sad kod nje već cijelo vrijeme jer je u visokoj trudnoći i već prilično teretna,a zvonkec živ i zahtjevan,pa joj teta zlata vrijedi.

Još ovaj snijeg koji je pao....baš divota.Jučer smo joj odnesli paket koji je poslala Storky,sa predivnim novim pelenicama sašivenim specijalno za malog Nikolu i mogu reći da se naša zbirka baš lijepo popunila.Ja sam joj naručila još 5 newbornica i to je to! :D 

Ja sam još pod dojmom iznenađenja koje sam doživjela baš na Badnjak  :Heart:  ...nakon pune dvije godine  ugledala sam svoj plusić i tako je ovo za mene postao Božić koji nikada neću zaboraviti.  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Draga ronin od srca ti čestitam.
Sva dobrota kaju si pokazala prema Mariji i dječici nije mogla proći "nekažnjenom". 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Za Zvonkeca, Nilkolu i tvoju dječicu.

----------


## Sanjica

Ajme, ronin, opet si mi oči napunila suzama...  :Heart:  

Pa čestitam i dobrodošla u naš klub trostrukih mama, divno je imati troje djece, barem meni!  :Love:

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> Ja sam još pod dojmom iznenađenja koje sam doživjela baš na Badnjak  ...nakon pune dvije godine  ugledala sam svoj plusić i tako je ovo za mene postao Božić koji nikada neću zaboraviti.


Prave stvari, pravim ljudima u pravo vrijeme.

 :Heart:

----------


## branka1

Ronin, to ti je dar s neba za sve što činiš  :Heart:

----------


## Storky

Draga ronin neizmjerno mi je drago zbog ovih divnih vijesti!

Plusić došao u najljepše vrijeme, da još malo uljepša ugođaj!!!! :D 

drago mi je za pelenice, zapravo ti hvala što si i nama omogućla da barem sa malim sudjelujemo u dobrom djelu.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Storky

Draga ronin neizmjerno mi je drago zbog ovih divnih vijesti!

Plusić došao u najljepše vrijeme, da još malo uljepša ugođaj!!!! :D 

drago mi je za pelenice, zapravo ti hvala što si i nama omogućla da barem sa malim sudjelujemo jednom velikom dobrom djelu.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

ronin, predivno!
od srca čestitam i veselim se s tobom!

----------


## sanja74

> Ja sam još pod dojmom iznenađenja koje sam doživjela baš na Badnjak  ...nakon pune dvije godine  ugledala sam svoj plusić i tako je ovo za mene postao Božić koji nikada neću zaboraviti.


  :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

ronin   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## NanoiBeba

ronin, čestitam!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ZO

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam još pod dojmom iznenađenja koje sam doživjela baš na Badnjak  ...nakon pune dvije godine  ugledala sam svoj plusić i tako je ovo za mene postao Božić koji nikada neću zaboraviti.


ronin, draga moja   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

Ronin, čestitam od srca  :D

----------


## lukava puščica

joj sto volim ovu temu!
bas sam sretna sto sve ide na bolje.
ronin, cestitke ti saljem! divna vijest!

----------


## klamarica

Ronin, super vijesti!   :Heart:

----------


## lukava puščica

ronin, kakvo je stanje s lovom?
vidim da beba uskoro stize, jel marina ima one osnovne stvarcice za bebe? stvari za rodiliste? daj napisi ako sto fali.

----------


## mama courage

> Ovo mi je najdraži topic na Rodi, a ronin najdraža forumašica


i meni. i posebno me raduje što se ovo nije svelo na jednokratnu pomoć, nego što se sve zaokružilo u pravi život koji je ova cura konačno u mogućnosti živjeti. eh, to me posebno, posebno raduje... što ćemo uskoro je moći pustiti da dalje živi sama, sa svojim mogućnostima, al ćemo znati da smo joj pružili podlogu koja je nezamjenjiva i na kojoj se da graditi lijepi život... sretna svima nova godina 2008... i sve koje slijede...  :Heart:

----------


## ronin

> jel marina ima one osnovne stvarcice za bebe? stvari za rodiliste? daj napisi ako sto fali.


sve je spremno,torba je spremna,teta je ionako stalno s njima.
MM će je voziti u rodilište.trebala bi roditi za dva tjedna  :Heart:

----------


## ronin

> sretna svima nova godina 2008... i sve koje slijede...


a ovo mogu samo od srca potpisati  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sanjica

> Leina mama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovo mi je najdraži topic na Rodi, a ronin najdraža forumašica    
> 
> 
> i meni. i posebno me raduje što se ovo nije svelo na jednokratnu pomoć, nego što se sve zaokružilo u pravi život koji je ova cura konačno u mogućnosti živjeti. eh, to me posebno, posebno raduje... što ćemo uskoro je moći pustiti da dalje živi sama, sa svojim mogućnostima, al ćemo znati da smo joj pružili podlogu koja je nezamjenjiva i na kojoj se da graditi lijepi život... sretna svima nova godina 2008... i sve koje slijede...


Tak mi je ovo savršeno napisano da nemam više šta dodati  :Kiss:  !

Ja se spremam za babinje, valja skupit zgodnih stvarčica za bebu, pa onda i onih korisnih, a i za bracu nešta pridodati, da ne bude ljubomoran...

A bome, red je i pod glavu stavit, jel...  :Laughing:

----------


## Tea

*ronin*, daj mi se javi da detaljiziramo pošiljku sa pelenama!   :Smile:

----------


## Leina mama

*ronin*, nije me bilo neko vrijeme, pa ti sa zakašnjenjem od sveg srca   :Heart:   čestitam na najljepšem božićnom poklonu   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Iščekujemo dobre vijesti o Marini i skori (I LAGANI) porod   :Heart:

----------


## pujica

cure, obzirom na nova pravila

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=55325

topic ce za par dana biti zakljucan pa vas molim da si spremite informacije i kontakte koji su vam vazni

----------


## Sanjica

Poštovani korisnici, 

nakon primjedbi korisnika na neke humanitarne akcije pokrenute na Forumu, odlučili smo uvesti neku vrstu "kontrole" takvih akcija. Međutim, otkako smo to učinili, uvidjeli smo da uvijek postoje iznimke te da je gotovo nemoguće sve ih predvidjeti i nadgledati. Istovremeno, uvođenjem ovih pravila značajno se povećao obim posla za osoblje Foruma. 

Zbog svega gore navednog, odlučili smo ukinuti pokretanje humanitarnih akcija na našem forumu. Dopušteno je staviti link, tj. obavijestiti forumaše o akciji koju organiziraju druge udruge ili prenijeti obavijest iz medija o akcijama koje su drugdje pokrenute. Međutim, nije dopušteno pokrenuti bilo kakvu humanitarnu akciju na našem forumu. 

Zahvaljujemo na razumijevanju


Nemate na čemu zahvaljivati jer za ovako nešta nema razumijevanja. Svaka čast na jakoj edukaciji u mnogim područjima, ali neke stvari mi ovdje dižu tlak u neslućene visine...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Na koji način ovdje možemo pratiti "našu" priču? Ili nas želite otjerati na drugi forum?

Ionako nam ne možete zabraniti da pomažemo nekoga ako to hoćemo, već ćemo naći načina...

----------


## Sanjica

Mislim stvarno, nemrem vjerovati, "nakon primjedbi nekih korisnika" ...

Netko tko ne vjeruje i ne želi pomoći ljut je i ima primjedbu što sam ja ili xyz uplatila 50,00 kn nekome na račun i riskirala da je taj netko spiskao tu lovu u prvoj birtiji, ali i dala šansu da se s tim MOJIM novcem (ili stvarima) možda netko i stvarno pomaže.

Šta se to ikoga tiče, da mi je znati?

E, pa ja sam isto korisnik foruma i imam primjedbu što osobe kojih se ne tiču humanitarne akcije i nisu zainteresirane pomoći uopće otvaraju takve topike i još imaju obraza davati primjedbe i gurati nos u nečiji račun ili nečiji ormar.

Uvijek kažem: "Ako ne mogu pomoći, neću ni odmoći!"

Na žalost, neki se ne drže tog lijepog pravila, i što je žalosno, takve su osobe čak i jako moćne da se zbog njih uvode nova pravila...

Jako, jako sam ljuta i razočarana!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ronin

Prije nego što se topic zaključa ,htjela bih još jednom,od srca,zahvaliti svima koji su pomogli.

Puno ste učinile,drage moje,doprinijele da više života ode nabolje,zauvijek.  :Heart:  

Nemam puno vremena danas za pisanje,ako koga bude zanimalo jel Marina rodila i kako je sve prošlo,što se događa s njima općenito i što ima novog...slobodno mi pošaljite pp ili mail i doboti ćete odgovor...sad kad se bebač rodi budem ga poslikala pa ako budete željele dobijete slikice na pp

iskreno hvala  :Heart:

----------


## sis

A otvoriti topic na "Čestitanjima"?

----------


## Sanjica

Ma još samo fali da nam zabrane čestitanje određenim bebama (baš me zanima kako bi se to selektiralo)?!

ronin, apsolutno očekujemo da otvoriš topik čim Marina rodi!  :Love:

----------


## zmaj

šokirana sam novim pravilima
mislim da je puno više onih koji imaju primjedbu na nova pravila od onih kojima smetaju humanitarne akcije

ovo je vrlo sramotno za ljudski rod

strašno

----------


## apricot

> Ionako nam ne možete zabraniti da pomažemo nekoga ako to hoćemo, već ćemo naći načina...


Jako, jako ružno i okrutno!
Mi nismo pomagale?! Mi nismo davale?!
... mi samo ganjamo vas koje pomažete!

----------


## Frida

Ne razumijem, zaista, zbog čega ovoliko ružnih riječi?! 

Zbog čega mislite da Ronin ne smije otvoriti topic na čestitanjima?! 

Kako apricot kaže, ispada da mi nikada i nikome nismo pomogle, jako me žalosti što forumaši UVIJEK vide samo jednu stranu...

----------


## Sanjica

Ajde da ne podižemo nepotrebno tenzije - no, kad se već desilo da se netko osjeti prozvanim bilo bi dobro da se to razjasni.

Kao prvo, ja pojma nemam TKO je uveo novo pravilo i isto tako pojma nemam KOJE su se to korisnice foruma bunile zbog humanitarnih akcija pa se zbog njihovog negodovanja uvelo novo pravilo kojim su se iste te humanitarne akcije zabranile.

E, sad je netko tu lud jer ispada da su se bunile one koje su i same pomagale i da su novo pravilo tj. zabranu uvele one koje su i same puno puta učestvovale u humanitarnim akcijama.

U čemu je kvaka? I čemu onda sve ovo, pitam se?

Ja samo želim pratiti na bilo koji način šta se događa s našom Marinom i njenom djecom.

I ak je problem što se netko usudio razmjeniti informacije o doniranim pelenama na tom topicu, mislim....  :? 

Šta je onda s forumskom burzom? Pa tamo se isto hrpa stvari daruje, razmjenjuje i potražuje?

----------


## Frida

> Ja samo želim pratiti na bilo koji način šta se događa s našom Marinom i njenom djecom.


Mailom, ppovim, smsanjem sa Ronin...

----------


## Sanjica

Naravno da znam za sve te opcije (i koristim ih), ali mene zanima zašto je ta priča (i još par njih) postala zabranjena na ovom forumu?

Kome to toliko smeta?

----------


## Frida

> Naravno da znam za sve te opcije (i koristim ih), ali mene zanima zašto je ta priča (i još par njih) postala zabranjena na ovom forumu?
> 
> Kome to toliko smeta?


iz pravila: 



> odlučili smo ukinuti pokretanje humanitarnih akcija na našem forumu


radi se o SVIM humanitarnim akcijama, zbog čega se izvlači samo ova (ili neka druga)?

----------


## Sanjica

I dobro, ako baš hoćete, ajmo porazgovarati o tome tko ima pravo zabraniti SVE humanitarne akcije na ovom forumu?

Ja sam korisnik foruma i protivim se zabrani humanitarnih akcija.

Koliko to ima protivnica humanitarnih akcija i neka otvoreno kažu zašto su protiv?

A onda ih ja lijepo mogu pitati da li njih itko išta traži i šta one imaju s tim što ja želim pomoći (ili biti naivna budala)?

Pa valjda imam dovoljno godina da sama preuzmem odgovornost za svoje postupke i odluke?!

I zašto se pravila samo tako donesu, a ne napravi se prije toga anketa s kojom se ispita šta o tome misle aktivni članovi ovog foruma?

U pravom, demokratskom društvu ljudi izlaze na izbore i imaju pravo glasa.

----------


## pujica

Forum je vlasnistvo Udruge pa ona prema tome ima pravo na njemu dopustiti ili zabraniti sve ono sto nije u skladu s njezinim ciljevima, vizijom i misijom

humanitarne akcije *nisu* u aktivnostima djelovanja udruge Roda

obzirom da je nama kao osoblju foruma nemoguce imati sve pod kontrolom i provjeravati radi li se o istinitim podacima o osobama za koje se pokrece akcija ukoliko nesto podje po zlu (kako bi *sanjica* rekla ako se nekog napravi naivnom budalom) u slucaju tuzbe odgovara udruga bez obzira sto ona nije organizator akcije

dakle, odgovornost nemate vi kao forumasi nego udruga, a to je bitna razlika

pravila nisu donesena samo tako nego u konzultacijama s pravnicima i imaju jako dobru pravnu argumentaciju u pozadini

----------


## Maja

Osim gore navedenog, humanitarne akcije prikupljanja na forumu Roda često se u javnosti povežu (proglase) "akcijama Udruge Roda" što ne želimo.

----------


## bfamily

Ma zar vi ne kužite da su te akcije humane pa tako i Roda jer ih je poticala. 
Mislim da se trebate zapitate kakvu to poruku Roda sada daje kad više ne želi niti podržati akcije a kamoli sudjelovati u njima.

Mislim da je to i više nego sramotno.   :Nope:

----------


## Frida

Mislim da je RODA već odavno dokazala svoju humanost, a ostalo su Pujica i Maja tako lijepo objasnile da je svaki komentar suvišan.

----------


## pujica

> Ma zar vi ne kužite da su te akcije humane pa tako i Roda jer ih je poticala. 
> Mislim da se trebate zapitate kakvu to poruku Roda sada daje kad više ne želi niti podržati akcije a kamoli sudjelovati u njima.
> 
> Mislim da je to i više nego sramotno.


naravno da su akcije humane - svaka akcija je humana, ali Roda nije humanitarna udruga i pravno se ne moze baviti time

nigdje nismo rekli da necemo vise podrzavati akcije ni sudjelovati u njima, nego smo naglasili da se radi o akcijama pojedinaca - za akcije drugih udruga ili one iz medija nas pdf je jos uvijek ovdje (da smo htjele bit nehumani kako ti kazes onda bi valjda izbrisale cijeli ovaj pdf?!)

----------


## Sanjica

Hvala, pujice, na trudu da objasniš i argumentiraš o čemu se radi.

No, meni su svi ti izgovori malo prozirni i tek se sad osjećam kao naivna budala.
Strah od tužbe je prilično neutemeljen i vrlo lako se od njega ograditi, samo se uvede pravilo da je svako učestvovanje u humanitarnoj akciji na vlastitu odgovornost i da Udruga nema ništa s tim.

No, najiskrenije, nemam volje više ići dalje (na to i računate), zahvaljujem se Bogu da ste s ovim pravilima započele poslije akcije za Marinu pa smo ipak uspjeli spasiti i promijeniti život njenoj djeci, ali i drugim ljudima u njenoj blizini (npr. teta Danica).

Za sve ostale priče koje na ovom forumu nikada neće biti ispričane   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## mikka

meni je malo bed jer se akcije kao sto je konkretno ova od ronin ne oglasavaju nigdje, sumnjam da ronin ima sajt na koji bi mogla uploadati obavijest o ovakvoj vrsti akcije, ovo je bila cista slucajnost a opet mi se cini da smo bas puno pomogli osobi koja je stvarno ostala bez igdje icega, sa groznom i tragicnom zivotnom pricom, a da nije bilo ronin sumnjam da bi vijest o toj curi dospjela u ikakav medij. hm. sta napraviti u takvim situacijama, ima li tko od osoblja kakav prijedlog?

----------


## sorciere

> (da smo htjele bit nehumani kako ti kazes onda bi valjda izbrisale cijeli ovaj pdf?!)


pujice - nema veze s tobom osobno... 

ali nakon nekih događanja u zadnje vrijeme - ni to me ne bi čudilo... 

btw - meni je odbijeno otključavanje topika za objavu finala naše akcije (koji se odvio danas)... obrazloženje akcije je dala PRAVNICA - ČLANICA UDRUGE...

prema tome - obrazloženja koja su ovdje napisana - ne stoje.




> Forum je vlasnistvo Udruge pa ona prema tome ima pravo na njemu dopustiti ili zabraniti *sve ono sto nije u skladu s njezinim ciljevima, vizijom i misijom*


a sad mi reci - kakve veze imaju npr. montinjak i grudnjak s ciljevima i vizijom?  :?

----------


## pujica

> Strah od tužbe je prilično neutemeljen i vrlo lako se od njega ograditi, samo se uvede pravilo da je svako učestvovanje u humanitarnoj akciji na vlastitu odgovornost i da Udruga nema ništa s tim.


nazalost, disclaimer bilo kakve vrste nas ipak ne oslobadja od pravne odgovornosti

----------


## sorciere

> Sanjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Strah od tužbe je prilično neutemeljen i vrlo lako se od njega ograditi, samo se uvede pravilo da je svako učestvovanje u humanitarnoj akciji na vlastitu odgovornost i da Udruga nema ništa s tim.
> 
> 
> nazalost, disclaimer bilo kakve vrste nas ipak ne oslobadja od pravne odgovornosti


gle - ja sam skupljala lovu prek iskonovog foruma. i svi su to znali. i svi su znali kam lova ide, koje dijete je što dobilo. izvještaji su bili TRANSPARENTNI, a davani su preko besplatne mail adrese... čak nije bila ni registrirana. jedina stvar koju sam zamolila od iskona - bila je da ostave taj podforum da preko njega organiziramo akcije. tad su me vidjeli, a onda možda godišnje jednom... 

 usput sam "skupila" i pravi novi auto na tom istom forumu (iako se nikad nisam u njemu vozila   :Grin:  )... animirala sam desetke i desetke i desetke ljudi da se uključe u humanitarni rad...

i NIKAD nisam od PODUZEĆA iskon - dobila nikakvo upozorenje, niti je bilo što traženo u vidu izjava, formulara, itd..... u pravilima je pisalo da se ograđuju od xxx stvari koje se događaju na forumu, a ja sam pravila prihvatila. 

btw - ja nikad nisam čula da je netko nastupio u humanitarnoj akciji koju je sam pokrenuo - predstavljajući ju kao rodinu akciju... imaš ti neki konkretan primjer?

----------


## Gost 1

*Gost 1:*


> "Druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji" ciljani je namjenski pdf gdje forumaši na razne načine, po saznanju o potrebi, pokušavaju pomoći bilo savjetom, korisnom informacijom ili materijalno.
> Pravila spomenuta na ovom topicu odnose se upravo na pdf "Druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji" tj. vrijede za javno na forumu objavljene akcije financijske i druge materijalne pomoći u slučaju ako su namijenjene fizičkim osobama, uz posebne mjere zaštite maloljetnika.
> Pravila su postavljena radi dva osnovna, vrlo bitna razloga
> 1. zaštita maloljetnih osoba (u smislu zaštite identiteta i zaštite od moguće manipulacije)
> 2. zaštita korisnika foruma od zloporabe (zato je i zabranjeno sakupljanje novca i objava žiro računa na forumu)
> Svrha pravila dakle nije zabrana radi zabrane, već kontrola dobrotvornih akcija prikupljanja materijalnih dobara za fizičke osobe, koju je bilo nužno uvesti zbog velikog broja forumaša nepoznatog identiteta koji su takve akcije pokretali.
> 
> Pdf „Škole“, namijenjen je problemima u školi, a ne dobrotvornim akcijama,tj. nitko na ovaj pdf ne dolazi sudjelovati u dobrotvornim akcijama, tako da mogućnosti zloporabe praktično nema.
> 
> ...


Evo, obzirom da se Sorcie poziva na moje pojašnjenje, lijepim ga ovdje gdje se vodi rasprava o opravdanosti odluke ukidanja ovog PDF-a.
Ovo pojašnjenje odnosilo se na akciju pod nazivom "nisu sva djeca jednaka", jer je akcija  slučajno pokrivala sve potrebne zahtjeve po tada važećim pravilima pdf-a "Udruge i drugi pojedinci u akciji".

Na žalost, često nije tako, a Rodu zakonske odgovornosti ne oslobađa nikakav disclaimer.

Jednako kao što hotel može napisati da ne odgovara za izgubljene stvari. Može pisati što hoće, ali odgovara.

Naše osoblje nisu profesionalci, to svi znamo.
Za prikupljanje svih potrebnih podataka o autentičnosti i opravdanosti pojedine akcije, i na kraju za njezino odobrenje, (dodatno još uz poštovanje propisa o zaštiti osobnih podataka, maloljetnika, pravu na pristup informacijama itd...) jednostavno je potrebno previše vremena.
O odgovornosti (mislim pri tome i na materijalnu odgovornost) osoblja da se i ne govori.

U ovom trenutku jednostavno nemamo kapaciteta za pokrivanje svih pravnih aspekata takve aktivnosti.

O ostalome neću pisati, jer su cure već sve rekle.

No, sigurno će Sorcie, Anjica, Pliska i ostale cure i dogodine u predbožićno vrijeme dobiti hrpu pp-ova i mailova, jer svi u srcima nosimo slike sretnih dječjih lica   :Heart:  

*apricot:*



> sanja, imamo mailove, pronaći ćemo način...
> sudjelovale smo u akcijama i puno prije interneta.
> tko hoće - pronađe način.
> tko neće - pronađe izgovor.

----------


## sorciere

Gost 1, ti si   :Heart:  ...    :Kiss:  

ipak...

činjenica je - da su pravila ispoštivana, moja obrazloženja obrisana, a rasprava zaključana i prije donošenja novih pravila.

kome je to trebalo?   :No:  

bit pomaganja (i davanja informacija) nije u razmjeni mailova i pp-ova - već u dostupnosti informacije, i  ljudima koji to čitaju. pa mogu pitati kako najbolje pomoći. dati svoje prijedloge, ukazati na eventualne probleme, nelogičnosti, razriješiti sumnje, i slično... 

što bi meni značilo da je snježana štefok dobila mail da studentici treba stipendija - a nije to objavila u večernjaku????

ovako sam saznala, i curi osigurala godinu dana stipendije...



btw - mene zanima - čemu disclaimer - ako ničem ne služi? kakva je *konkretna* odgovornost udruge i osoblja (s pravne strane) - ukoliko se udruga unaprijed ograđuje od takvih akcija?

----------


## ms. ivy

sorciere, molim te da prestaneš razvlačiti svoju priču po forumu. pravila *nisu* ispoštivana, a to ti je više puta objašnjeno mailom. ni sto tužnih smajlića neće to promijeniti.

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere, molim te da prestaneš razvlačiti svoju priču po forumu. pravila *nisu* ispoštivana, a to ti je više puta objašnjeno mailom. ni sto tužnih smajlića neće to promijeniti.


da, dosta o tome. 




> jer je akcija slučajno pokrivala sve potrebne zahtjeve po tada važećim pravilima pdf-a "Udruge i drugi pojedinci u akciji"


a sad mi pliz odgovori na ovo (jer me to jako zanima):




> čemu disclaimer - ako ničem ne služi? kakva je konkretna odgovornost udruge i osoblja (s pravne strane) - ukoliko se udruga unaprijed ograđuje od takvih akcija?

----------


## Gost 1

Sorcie, akcija je pokrivala zahtjeve, no počela je prije nego je odobrena i nije se odvijala na pdf-u koji je tome namijenjen.
Zbog potrebne brzine djelovanja (jer bi se u protivnom izgubila svrha), posebno zahvaljujući tvom angažmanu  nastavili smo-epilog znamo:djeca su na vrijeme dobila paketiće i sve je prošlo da bolje nije moglo!

Prema Zakonu o obveznim odnosima, Zakonu o medijima, Zakonu o elektroničkim medijima, Zakonu o javnom informiranju, Zakonu o pravu na pristup informacijama  odgovaramo za točnost podataka i moguću nastalu štetu.

Istina je da su takve moguće tužbe kod nas u praksi iznimno rijetke, kao i npr. tužbe za nesavjesno liječenje, no praksa pokazuje da ubuduće neće više tako biti.

Veliki izdavači unaprijed planiraju sredstva za tu mogućnost, jer su svjesni rizika, no mi takvih sredstava nemamo.

----------


## Gost 1

E da, čemu disclaimer...

Ničemu!

Disclaimerima se imaju praksu služiti svi sudionici pravnih odnosa, ne bi li  tako posredno sugerirali potencijalnom tužitelju da odustane od tužbe, insinuirajući pri tome da će izgubiti parnicu, jer, eto, postoji disclaimer koji ih oslobađa svake krivnje.

Nije tako, u zakonima ne postoji članak koji odgovorne oslobađa krivnje ako su se oni ogradili, jer bi to dovelo do urušavanja pravnog sistema.

Npr. hotel stavi disclaimer "za izgubljene stvari ne odgovaramo"
Banka: "za pronevjere osoblja ne odgovaramo"
Pijani muž: "za svoje postupke ne odgovaram"...

----------


## anchie76

Gost je to tako dobro sve opisala  :Yes:

----------


## Joe

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da na ovom topicu ronin može izvještavati kako napreduje akcija, ali, prema pravilima, Roda više ne dopušta prikupljanje novca putem ovoga Foruma.
> 
> 
> mislim da je ovo u redu,a ja ću vas redovito izvještavati kako su.


jesam li nešto propustila? Zašto se sad ključa ovaj topic?!?

----------


## anchie76

Pogledaj pravila ovog podforuma

----------


## Joe

ma kužim ja pravila, samo sam shvatila da je ovaj topic mjesto gdje ronin može zainteresirane forumašice obavještavati kako živi djevojka u čiju su se priču uključile i čija ju sudbina zanima, a ne topic za skupljanje love... dakle ne kužim u čemu je problem?

----------


## mamma san

> ma kužim ja pravila, samo sam shvatila da je ovaj topic mjesto gdje ronin može zainteresirane forumašice obavještavati kako živi djevojka u čiju su se priču uključile i čija ju sudbina zanima, a ne topic za skupljanje love... dakle ne kužim u čemu je problem?


Pa zar se to ne može preko pp ili neke mejling liste?   :Smile:

----------


## Tea

> ma kužim ja pravila, samo sam shvatila da je ovaj topic mjesto gdje ronin može zainteresirane forumašice obavještavati kako živi djevojka u čiju su se priču uključile i čija ju sudbina zanima, a ne topic za skupljanje love... dakle ne kužim u čemu je problem?


također i mene ovo zanima!? 
jer ako se može pisati na sto stranica o sniženjima po centrima, kupovini po H&M-ovima, iskustvima sa Mullerom, Božićnim ukrasima.... da ne spominjem sve topice koji nemaju nikakve veze ni sa R, a kamo li sa RODOM, onda zašto ne bi ostavili ovo gdje se javno govori što se događa sa 3 duše kojima su FORUMAŠICE RODE pomogle u životu (prije donošenja pravila)?? 

ja osobno ne vidim ništa sporno u tome, i zašto bi se pp-alo ili mailalo?? 

zamislite kad bi sad svak svakome slao pp-ove:"dal si rodila?", "dal je bio popust u nju jorkeru?", "daj mi savjet, jesam grudnjak trebala zakopčati sa prednje ili zadnje strane?", "imam dobre cipele, trebam ih pokloniti nekome, znaš koga?", "jel imaš viška interšparovih naljepnica-jako mi se sviđa onaj neseser pa mi trebaju naljepnice!?" ..... čemu onda forum. 

davnih dana se sječam kada je metla radila 100 na sat, nije bilo dozvoljeno ništa na kamo s ovim osim sa temama o roditeljstvu. prašilo se na sve strane, al ako se *sada* može pisati o svemu i svačemu na drugim topicima, onda ne vidim ama baš nikakve potrebe zatvarati i ovaj topic.

----------


## Audrey

Ja baš volim ovakve privatno pokrenute akcije za pomoć nekome. Ne mogu svi svoju potrebu oglasiti u novinama pa da im se jave dobri sponzori. Ovako je jedan čovjek uočio muke i potrebe svog bližnjeg, i učinio nešto da mu pomogne. I zahvaljujući ovom forumu dao priliku i drugima da to učine.

I da ja, recimo, vidim tako nekoga kome treba pomoć, kako bih i druge obavijestila o tome? S ovog foruma osobno poznam možda niti desetak ljudi, neke sam vidjela samo jednom, pp-ala sam se s njih možda dvadesetak, i ako ću se ograničiti da mailam i pp-am samo njih slabog će ta akcija biti efekta. Ili da nasumice odabirem nickove ljudi s kojima nikada komunicirala nisam?

----------


## sorciere

Gost 1, hvala...   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanjica

Da, cure, baš tako:

Ako se ovaj topic mora zaključati jer na njemu ne smijemo pratiti zbivanja o Marini i njenoj djeci, onda treba pozaključavati više od pola foruma...

Onaj prvi gdje smo skupljali lovu ste već zaključale, ovaj je bio otvoren uz dogovor da nema sakupljanja novaca, samo ćemo pratiti njihovu priču.

I na to imamo puno pravo!

Nije mi teško poslati pp ili mail, ali ZAŠTO bi? Imam pravo ovdje pisati o kome god hoću ako time nikoga ne vrijeđam i ako se tiče roditeljstva (da ne naglašavam tolike teme koje nemaju veze s roditeljstvom pa se i o njima piše - i neka se piše)...

----------


## Trina

Možda najbolje da se zaključa svaka tema koja nije usko povezana uz dojenje, porod, autosjedalice i porodiljne naknade jer jedino to se tiče udruge a svako malo iskoči novo pravilo koje ne idu u korist korisnicima foruma i nikome nije jasno otkud takve gluposti.

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala, ovako konstruktivan i pristojno formuliran prijedlog ćemo svakako uzeti u razmatranje.

----------


## Sanjica

> Možda najbolje da se zaključa svaka tema koja nije usko povezana uz dojenje, porod, autosjedalice i porodiljne naknade jer jedino to se tiče udruge a svako malo iskoči novo pravilo koje ne idu u korist korisnicima foruma i nikome nije jasno otkud takve gluposti.


Da, kao ideja nije loše. No, takva forma foruma  foruma bila bi ipak malo preograničavajuća  obzirom da se ovdje formiraju i prava prijateljstva i tako je ugodno nekad malo "poćakulati" i o drugim temama koje vesele naš ženski rod (a navuče se ponekad i poneki muški pripadnik).

Kao drugo, pitam se tko bi to uspio sve iskontrolirati? Pa, i ove humanitarne akcije ukinute su, između ostalog, zbog prevelikog opsega posla oko toga...

Kao treće, ako zaista želimo pisati o Marini i njenoj djeci uvijek možemo vješto otvarati teme koje će se ticati njenog poroda, dojenja, kakice malog Nikole, problema kad počne s platnenim pelenama... I opet ćemo se uklopiti i u takva pravila, zar ne?

I onda se opet, ustvari, vraćamo na početak. I kad zbrojimo plus i minus 
ne možemo se ne zapitati kome sve to treba? :?

----------


## lukava puščica

> Da, cure, baš tako:
> 
> Ako se ovaj topic mora zaključati jer na njemu ne smijemo pratiti zbivanja o Marini i njenoj djeci, *onda treba pozaključavati više od pola foruma*...


ovo je ziva istina, tema koje nemaju veze s udrugom je valjda 10:1
a i one koje se direktno ticu  katkad vrlo lako odu svojim tokom.

zato dajem svoj glas za opstanak teme kojoj je svrha izvjestaj sto se s malom obitelji dogadja!

----------


## ronin

malo sam u žurbi,no samo da vam javim lijepu vijest,
rođen je mali Nikola  :Heart:  
beba je teška 4200,dug 53 cm

porod je prošao brzo i relativno lagano(i prvi je uostalom bio takav)
mama i beba su dobro...a meni je drage moje nekako pao kamen sa srca,samo neka je sve u redu

javiti ću vam se s više detalja kad uhvatim malo vremena(i sredim emocije,naravno  :Heart:  )

 :Love:

----------


## pepi

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

DOBRODOŠAO MALI NIKOLA!!!!  :Love:

----------


## marta

:Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

:Love:

----------


## ZO

dobrodošao Nikola  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

iii, pa i nije bas mali  :Heart:  

dobrodosao Nikola!

----------


## Storky

Baš mi je drago da je sve prošlo dobro! :D 

DOBRODOŠAO NAM NIKOLA!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Heart:  

Pozdrav tebi ronin, te marini i njenim dečkićma!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## branka1

:Heart:

----------


## zizi

:D  :D  :D

----------


## zmaj

vauuuuuuuuuu  :Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

:D

----------


## maria71

:D   :Heart:

----------


## pujica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rinama

Čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## Tea

koje lijepe vijesti! 

 :D   :Bouncing: :D   :Bouncing:  :D  :Bouncing:  

čestitamo od   :Heart:  malom Nikoli, Zvonkecu na bratu, a mami želimo brz i lagan oporavak!

----------


## sanja30

Nikola, dobrodosao!!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

čestitam!  :D

----------


## Trina

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

:D dobro nam došao Nikolice  :Bouncing:

----------


## Sanjica

Pa to nije mali Nikola, to je Nikoletina... :D  :D  :D 

Čestitam od srca mami i braci, a i tebi, buduća kumo ronin, na ovako velikom kumčetu!  :Heart:  

Od silnog uzbuđenja nisi nam napisala kojeg je datuma rođen?

Čekamo detalje...  :Love:

----------


## ronin

Mali veliki bebač rođen je jučer,u kasnim večernjim satima.
Kad nam je oko 22 sata zazvonio telefon,točno sam znala da je to posrijedi.Termin je bio dan prije,a dogovor je već odavno postignut da će je MM odvesti u rodilište,teta je ionako kod njih...mali zvonkec slatko je spavao i ne sluteći da mu se mama negdje sprema.

Marina je preko telefona bila začuđujuće hladnokrvna,iako je već dobrano puhala,uvjeravala nas je da nema žurbe,da će to potrajati,no tada je teta Danica preuzela inicijativu ,uzela telefon i rekla mi dvije riječi koje su mi sve pojasnile:Na autoput,odmah  :Grin:  

I bome je bila u pravu.trudovi su je stisnuli dobro,razmaci su bili maleni.Nikola je čvrsto odlučio još te večeri ugledati svjetlo dana.

Nismo odabrali najbliže rodilište iz jednostavnog razloga što je ,nisam vam to ni spominjala,nije ni bitno,bilo nekih stresova vezanih za njenu (bivšu)obitelj...do mene su došle informacije preko jedne žene koju sam slučajno srela u ambulanti kako planiraju "veliko pomirenje",da se mala vrati k njima,sad bude porodiljna naknada sjela,budu se svi skupa zajedno stisli.Uglavnom,planirali su,valjda kompletna grozomorna svita,k njoj u rodilište kad rodi,jer drugačije do nje ne mogu...oni zaista ne znaju gdje je ona,i nadam se da nikada neće saznati.U dobre namjere ne vjerujem.
Tako smo odabrali udaljenije rodilište .Ja sam ih prethodno nazvala  i informirala sam se o stvarima koje su nas zanimale,i kad je to riješeno,dvojbi više nije bilo.

Uglavnom,u 23 sata ona je ušla u rodilište,u 23 35 rođeno je moje kumče.Sutra ću ga vidjeti.  :Heart:  

Marina me nazvala oko 00 15,sva euforična i pod adrenalinom,rekavši mi da se nije ni pravo snašla,a već je rodila.(kad bi ja barem tako!!!!)Nisu je rezali,nešto je sitno površinski popucala,dva tri šava.Već sjedi bez problema,kaže da je mali veliki gladuš,čeka da joj nadođe mlijeko.

Evo drage moje...novi život je došao na svijet,doji ga smirena i sretna mlada mama.Velikim ste dijelom i vi pomogle sretnom raspletu situacije.
Toliko sam puna nekih čudnih emocija da ih ne znam ustvari prenijeti i sročiti ih u riječi .
Sjećam je se kad mi se obratila za pomoć,s trbuhom i malim djetetom tužnih očiju,u dugovima,sa dvije torbe stvari.I kako sam se lomila misleći kako ću ja to,kako joj ja mogu pomoći kad i moja obitelj preživljava od plaće do plaće..kako skrbiti o djetetu s djetetom.
No lavina dobrote je pokrenuta ,i uskoro je njen život promijenjen.
Sve se počelo slagati toliko čudno da ,sad kad gledam retrospektivno,kao da je netko odozgora vukao konce.
Možda i je.

 :Heart:

----------


## apricot

ronin, prvo tebi    :Heart:  
pa nikoli   :Heart:  
pa zvonku i marini   :Heart:   :Heart:  
a ni na tetu ne smijemo zaboraviti   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

čestitam svima, i mami i braci i kumi i teti čuvalici!  :Heart:

----------


## traktorka

Iskrene čestitke mladoj mami,braci i tebi i tvojoj obitelji   :Heart:

----------


## sis

:D Čestitke mami, bratu, kumi i teti! :D

----------


## mina

Dobrodošlica velikom dečku!   :Heart:  
Čestitke mami, braci, kumi, teti...

----------


## Sandrij2

_Čestitam mami, braci, kumi i teti!  :D  :D  :D_

----------


## kajsa

Čestitam mami, kumi, braci i teti!

 :Heart:    :D   :Heart:

----------


## djuma

divne vesti,
ronin cestitamo ti kumstvo,
nikoli marini i zvonkecu sve najlepse u zivotu!   :Heart:

----------


## anima

jako mi je drago   :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Prekrasno!   :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

Super!!

Iskrene čestitke   :Heart:

----------


## bfamily

Čestitam mami Marini i malom-velikom Nikoli.   :Love:

----------


## Ariens

:Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

predivno   :Heart:  
čestitke idu i tebi Ronin jer tko zna šta bi bilo da nisi ušla u njihov život   :Love:

----------


## laky

ČESTITKE mami,braci,teti i kumi
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## DaNy

Puno,puno sreće,zdravlja, ljubavi želim od sveg srca mladoj mami, njenoj djećici, teti a naroćito tebi, Ronin i tvojoj obitelji. Nadm se da ćemo imati još informacija i podataka o Marini da joj možemo pomoći ako zatreba. Žao mi je što sam se kasno ukljućila u ovu priću i nisam pomogla ali zato za ubuduće, tu sam.  :Klap:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## brigita2

:Heart:  Čestitam!

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Iskrene čestitke!

----------


## bublić

:D ajme, tek sad vidim da je rođen mali Nikola! Čestitam svima od srca, ajme, cmizdrim... Bravo Ronin, imaš srce ko kuća..  :Love:   Kad će slikice???

----------


## Sandrij2

*ronin*, kako su mama i beba? Daj nam malo piši o njima...   :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

Čestitke na ovim prekrasnim vijestima  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Leina mama

> do mene su došle informacije preko jedne žene koju sam slučajno srela u ambulanti kako planiraju "veliko pomirenje",da se mala vrati k njima,sad bude porodiljna naknada sjela,budu se svi skupa zajedno stisli.Uglavnom,planirali su,valjda kompletna grozomorna svita,k njoj u rodilište kad rodi,jer drugačije do nje ne mogu...oni zaista ne znaju gdje je ona,i nadam se da nikada neće saznati.U dobre namjere ne vjerujem.


Ovo i mene skroz tišti - ŠTO AKO... :/ 

Nadam se samo da Marina neće popusti i nasjesti na priče.

----------


## branka1

> do mene su došle informacije preko jedne žene koju sam slučajno srela u ambulanti kako planiraju "veliko pomirenje",da se mala vrati k njima,*sad bude porodiljna naknada sjela*,budu se svi skupa zajedno stisli.Uglavnom,planirali su,valjda kompletna grozomorna svita,k njoj u rodilište kad rodi,jer drugačije do nje ne mogu...oni zaista ne znaju gdje je ona,i nadam se da nikada neće saznati.U dobre namjere ne vjerujem.



Kad govorimo o dobrima namjerama, ovo boldano mi je jako indikativno  :Mad:

----------


## ronin

Ma ne bi se ona vratila u taj pakao za ništa na svijetu.
Predobro se sjeća svega i rane su joj još prilično svježe.

No,ajmo o ljepšim temama.Mali Nikola je   :Zaljubljen:  ,lijepi i veliki dečko.Strašno liči na zvonkeca,baš se na prvi pogled vidi da su braća.Ne bi se reklo da imaju različite očeve,jer su slični na mamu.I oba nose njeno prezime.

Kad sam ga prvi puta vidjela ,bojala sam ga se primiti,iako sam sama rodila dvoje djece,uvijek kad vidiš novorođenče nekako ti izgleda krhko,pa se ustručavaš.No odmah smo se sprijateljili.

Tandem Marina-Danica-Zvonko-Nikola funkcionira ko po špagi,a tome uvelike pridonosi činjenica da Nikola samo jede i spava,još ga nismo čuli kako plače.Mali buco-dobrovoljko.  :Grin:  
Zvonkec je dobro podnio odvojenost od mame tri dana koliko je nije bilo,no bio je tužan tu i tamo iako se teta stvarno divno brine za njega,baš mu je kao baka.mislim da nije do kraja shvatio gdje je mama otišla sve dok nije vidio bracu,a sad je toliko oduševljen s njim da bi ga stalno budio da se igraju.  :Grin:  
I davao mu puse.

Dojenje funkcionira super,mlijeka ima više nego dovoljno,a kako je mali veliki jelac tako je non stop prikopčan na maminu ciku.
Zezamo se da je kao mali protočni bojler.  :Laughing:  

Platnene također super funkcioniraju,nosimo trenutno newbornice koje je kuma kupila za malu guzu.Čak smo i u rodilište poslali platnenu.

Slikala bebu još nisam,budem,radim i udaljena sam ipak 20 km od njih,napisati ću vam kad stavim par slikica pa tko bude zainteresiran za njih dobije slike na pp...nekako se sustežem stavljati slike tuđeg djeteta baš ovako javno,pogotovo dok su obiteljski odnosi neriješeni.

Znate,uvijek kad čitam vaše lijepe postove kojima se tako iskreno veselite nečijoj sreći se iznova razveselim,i pomislim kako je mali dječak,iako na ovom svijetu ima samo mamu ,ustvari već toliko  voljeno dijete,jer se ljubav i energija dobrih ljudi  koji su mu pomogli i nestrpljivo iščekivali njegov dolazak na svijet,naprosto osjeća.

 :Heart:

----------


## NanoiBeba

:Heart:  

svima

----------


## enna

:Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

Već sam rekla, ali i opet ću - obožavam čitati ovaj topic   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sandrij2

Lijepo je čitati dobre vijesti... Nadam se da će od sada ta obitelj imati samo lijepe trenutke.   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Neplanirani posjet danas završio je jednom lijepom slikicom.
Ako želite škicnuti "naše"novorođenče,pošaljite mi PP..ipak ne bih javno još stavljala slike,no rado vam pokažem kako mali ljepotan izgleda  :Heart:

----------


## pujica

evo sad kad znamo da je sve super proslo   :Heart:   zakljucavam, a oni koji zele dalje pomagati nek se jave ronin na pp

----------

